# Truck bogs down when put in reverse after trans reaches 150 degrees



## Steve OOO (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a 2004 Chevrolet Silverado 2500 HD 4x4 plow truck with 50,000 miles. The truck shifts fine until the transmission reaches 125 degrees, then when put in reverse the truck bogs down. The hotter the trans. gets the worse the problem happens. At about 200 degrees,when put in reverse, the truck stalls out. I already installed new plugs,plug wires,throttle body,mass air flow sensor,alternator,batteries,torque converter,and trans. fluid all within this month. Now I'm out of ideas. Does anyone know what could cause this problem?


----------



## kglenn04 (Sep 7, 2009)

Trans cooler help?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Steve OOO;1303024 said:


> I have a 2004 Chevrolet Silverado 2500 HD 4x4 plow truck with 50,000 miles. The truck shifts fine until the transmission reaches 125 degrees, then when put in reverse the truck bogs down. The hotter the trans. gets the worse the problem happens. At about 200 degrees,when put in reverse, the truck stalls out. I already installed new plugs,plug wires,throttle body,mass air flow sensor,alternator,batteries,torque converter,and trans. fluid all within this month. Now I'm out of ideas. Does anyone know what could cause this problem?


Have you had the codes pulled?


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

does it ONLY do it when going into reverse? or if you go from park right to drive or drive to netral for a sec then back to drive does it do the same thing? if its only in reverse, my bet would be a solenoid thats causing the torque converter to lockup prematurely.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Have you had it checked if I has codes,or has codes in the history?A technical service bulletin came out in 2009 where the current square transmission oil pan magnet may become saturated with normal ferrous sediment and the Pressure Control Solenoid (PCS) is now collecting ferrous sediment, making it vary from design.You may also have a bad Torque Converter Clutch Pulse Width Modulation (TCC PWM) Solenoid.I would of also had a transmission flush done to flush out the transmission cooler and if your fluid is getting that hot it may be time for a new transmission cooler.I'm just confused why you would spend money on the other things? If the truck starts and runs ok you can rule out the starting and charging system so no need for a new battery all alternator.If the truck runs fine in park or driving in any other gear you can rule out anything engine wise because you would have a check engine light on if there was a problem.That truck should only need oil changes until it hits 60,000 and you replace the air filter.My advice would be have it scanned and take things from there.Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

